# Pointing lab puppies due May20th



## hamie7 (May 8, 2009)

Pointing Lab pups due May 20th now taking deposits
Sire is GMPR. SPIONCOP CHRISTOS MAGIC BAKER SH. out of Holzinger kennels. Baker is a 70# yellow pointing machine who hunts upland and waterfowl in ND. and Mn. Holzinger kennels produces some of the best pointing labs around. Dam. is CPR TURKEYCREEKS cHILI SH. Chili is a 60# black female with a great nose and marking and pointing abilities. Chili is a guide dog in Mn. and SD. for ducks and upland game. When Chili isn't hunting she is a great family dog. Holzinger kennels trained Chili and wants to possibly be a co-owner of a male pup out of this litter.
Which says alot about this litter. Full hip,eye and elbow guar.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

It's my understanding that advertising a litter is not allowed here.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

What is a pointing lab? Is it a mix?


----------



## hamie7 (May 8, 2009)

A Pointing lab is a pure breed lab You can go to the American pointing Labrador association website for more info.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

But how are the pups pointing labs, if the parents were trained to point then I guess they could be called pointing labs, but the pups would still need to be trained, pointing doesnt seem to instinctual to labs. It just seems a bit misleading.


----------



## hamie7 (May 8, 2009)

Pointing labs are labs that point on instinct. They are pure bred labs .There is nothing miss leading about them. They are great all around dogs.Once you see a pointing lab work you will know what I mean. Go to the APLA website they have a great forum there and great info. on pointing labs Also if you can find a copy of the Retriever Journal the jun/july 08 issue They have a great article on pointing labs.


----------



## Kiphuth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a pointing yellow lab, it is all natural.


----------

